# Mounting fish



## Ninepoint (Feb 16, 2013)

Do I need a taxidermy permit to mount fish in the state of Michigan I know you have to have a permit from the dnr to do mammals but unsure about fish please no misleading comments I need the facts thanks for all the insight in advance have a great night 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## NancyJ (Sep 2, 2008)

NO. !fish are excluded from the taxi. lic requirements.mount all the fish you want for who you want- no lic. required !


----------



## Ninepoint (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

